# Sheet metal folder



## naijin (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi there, does any one have any plans or drawings to make a simple sheet metal bender, need one to finish my cnc router table, only bending 1.5mm aluminium sheet.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 4, 2013)

You can get a 30 inch break from HF for very cheap.  It attatches to a bench top and does not take up a loy of room either.  I have one that I put on and take off as needed.  It will do pretty thick alli and steel, so it is definitely worth a look anyway.

Bob


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 4, 2013)

naijin said:


> Hi there, does any one have any plans or drawings to make a simple sheet metal bender, need one to finish my cnc router table, only bending 1.5mm aluminium sheet.



Check out:

http://www.homemetalshopclub.org/projects/jrw_sheet_metal_brake.pdf

http://www.ciri.org.nz/bendworks/bending.pdf


----------



## BKtoys (Jun 4, 2013)

hi uglydog  i have been looking for plans as detailed as those are,i really do like them. i have one of those 18" bender from HF i don't really like because you have to hand clamp the top plate


----------



## DaveSohlstrom (Jun 5, 2013)

Here is a link to a neat bender. More complicated to build.

Dave

http://aaybee.com.au/Magnabend/Magnabend_Homepage.html


----------



## naijin (Jun 6, 2013)

Uglydog said:


> Check out:
> 
> http://www.homemetalshopclub.org/projects/jrw_sheet_metal_brake.pdf
> 
> http://www.ciri.org.nz/bendworks/bending.pdf



Thanks uglydog, they are great plans, may be a little bit over done for what I was chasing only have to bend six panels, may getaway with just two bits of right angle iron and a big vice.)


----------

